# Nexus to DNA



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

OK guys I currently have a Vzw galaxy nexus. Mint condition with loads of accessories. I have a few potential buyers (300$) and an upgrade. My question is have any of you come from a gnex and do you recommend this phone? I'm sick of switching 2 a day and I need a new toy! Plus amazon has it for 149$ so that would put some money in my pocket. My only thing is I'm going to miss my nexus and 4.2 and its developer support. But I'm willing to stay stock on sense for the camera and stability. (Flashing Roms weekly gets old). Any advice?


----------



## Ranger093 (Nov 25, 2012)

You will LOVE the DNA, I have had the GNEX and GSIII and I'm now on this phone. It blows their reception out of the water, and LTE is much more consistent. The Screen is 10x better too especially the colors!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

My friend has the gnex and we have done speed and reception comparisons and it blows it out of the water. This is a great phone and I doubt it will be long before we get 4.2.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I say you should try to find a way to keep your Gnex and get the DNA - keep the Gnex around as a WiFi-only device and get your AOSP fix and use your DNA as your phone


----------



## spinkick (Nov 1, 2011)

I had the Galaxy Nexus and the nexus 4. While I dont like how vzw locks stuff down, I'm pleasantly surprise with this phone. The display of course is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Get it. Unless you are going to complain that s-off isn't available yet. No offense by that.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

skynet11 said:


> I say you should try to find a way to keep your Gnex and get the DNA - keep the Gnex around as a WiFi-only device and get your AOSP fix and use your DNA as your phone


Oh god I would love to, that's what has held me back. I love my nexus. But I'm a geek and I NEED new hardware haha. I just really need that money








Well its decided. I'm gonna post it to swappa tonight  DNA here I come!


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

The_KGB said:


> Get it. Unless you are going to complain that s-off isn't available yet. No offense by that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW


Honestly, I can wait for s-off or not even get it period. I'll buy another nexus eventually to have my precious stock experience. I really just want a badass phone that functuons aand/or gets updates straight out of the box. (Looking at YOU vzw gnex) hahaha. Another question, how easy is this phone to "restore to bone stock unrooted if I decided to ROM it and all?


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

I had the Gnex and to be honest, all I needed was a few mods like getting rid of the three dot menu and landscape rosie. I know once the more advanced roms become available we will see more awesomeness. Sense is different from aosp but all the functionality is still there.

Via DROID DNA


----------



## Two_cents (Mar 12, 2012)

I switched from my gnex on launch day... once you root and get rid of the 3 gig of VZW garbage they preload its so much better... recoveries are still in their infancy and there is a few little errors that happen. I just got 36 hours out of my DNA with my normal useage which is rather light but 36 hours would have never happened on my gnex... 4.1.1 isn't that much of a difference from 4.2... as long as I still have google now I'm happy... only minor issue I have with the DNA is lack of market compatibility on some apps due to it being the first 1080p resolution phone. 
For UKB being one of the first Rom released on the phone it is really nice and stable and the stock kernel is what I run to get the good battery life until they become more stable when modified


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the replies you guys! My nexus is on swappa now








but at least I'll have the DNA soon to make me forget hahh!


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the replies you guys! My nexus is on swappa now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good call!


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Chalk another up from a nexus to DNA, I was able to get the device at 199 and still keep unlimited, so I'm happy. Never had a HTC before so I'm excited to root and unlock it

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## KHeeney5 (Jun 8, 2011)

I too am making the switch, but I'm leaning towards the Note II. What makes you guys prefer the DNA?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

KHeeney5 said:


> I too am making the switch, but I'm leaning towards the Note II. What makes you guys prefer the DNA?


As always, there are pros and cons. On the "pro" side, the DNA has a 1920x1080 display compared to the 1280x720 resolution on the Note 2. The DNA's display is not only full 1080p HD, but is also more visible outdoors than the SAMOLED display on the Galaxy Nexus (the Note 2 has a slightly improved version of SAMOLED, but I don't know if outdoor visibility was improved). Also, the quad-core Snapdragon S4 Pro with the Adreno 320 GPU is faster than the quad-core Exynos 4412 with the Mali 400 GPU.

Long-term prospects for functional AOSP currently look slightly better for the DNA, depending on whether Samsung indeed releases proprietary source for its Exynos chipset as the company indicated it would by year's end. As yet, the Exynos chipset has defied efforts by developers to get stable AOSP running on the international SGS3 and the Galaxy Note because of all the proprietary code (Samsung is only required to release kernel source per GPL - the company is not required to release source for its proprietary chipset).

On the "con" side, many games won't run on the DNA due to the higher resolution, because the app developers haven't adapted them for this display. Also, there is no Wacom digitizer on the DNA (touch screen sensitive to hundreds of different levels of pressure applied by the S-Pen stylus), which means no S-Pen app suite (which has been one of the Galaxy Note's biggest draws). Also, while the DNA's chipset is faster than that of the Note 2, the latter is still very fast and you might not even notice that much of a difference.


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

KHeeney5 said:


> I too am making the switch, but I'm leaning towards the Note II. What makes you guys prefer the DNA?


I love my DNA. Best phone I have ever used. The display is reason enough to chose it over the note II. All opinion of course!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

App issues are scaring me off from possibly buying this device. Well that and the fact it's an HTC on Verizon which means updates are possibly going to be non-existant or the device will get 4.2 and forgotten about after that.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> App issues are scaring me off from possibly buying this device. Well that and the fact it's an HTC on Verizon which means updates are possibly going to be non-existant or the device will get 4.2 and forgotten about after that.


I have a feeling that this one won't get treated like an ugly stepchild by Verizon as the Rezound did, and it's only a matter of time until the app developers update their apps to work on the DNA.


----------



## MiggyxFresh (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know if i made a mistake by upgrading to DNA from galaxy nexus .I'm a big fan of aosp and just having that vallina feel ,but change shouldn't hurt .What i fear the most is the DNA not having as much development as Galaxy Nexus or at least close to it .


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

MiggyxFresh said:


> I don't know if i made a mistake by upgrading to DNA from galaxy nexus .I'm a big fan of aosp and just having that vallina feel ,but change shouldn't hurt .What i fear the most is the DNA not having as much development as Galaxy Nexus or at least close to it .


Why would you make such a commitment then? Of course its not going to have as much dev support as a nexus. But what you have to realize is really most of the nexus roms are literally kangs of each other. Sense roms are fun because there is actually different things you can do with them other than a million cyanogen mod kangs. Not that there's anything wrong with that I love cm and ran it on my nexus and still do on my xoom. Have fun and enjoy your new toy. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Verizon is sending me a DNA to replace my G-Nex. Very excited to boot it up and check out the screen. Gotta admit I am going to miss AOSP and twice the storage though, why HTC is only including 16 gigs, 11 of it accessible to the user is beyond me. Battery life comments make me feel a lot better about getting the DNA, should be getting it next week.


----------



## Danzoman316 (Jul 21, 2012)

ballisticn8 said:


> Verizon is sending me a DNA to replace my G-Nex. Very excited to boot it up and check out the screen. Gotta admit I am going to miss AOSP and twice the storage though, why HTC is only including 16 gigs, 11 of it accessible to the user is beyond me. Battery life comments make me feel a lot better about getting the DNA, should be getting it next week.


Wow nice score! Your Lucky they didn't try to give you an older razr.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidwalkey (Jul 13, 2011)

I really can't believe that nobody is talking about the lack of storage on this phone. I wanted to switch to the DNA from my s3, but to me this is a dealbreaker. Any opinions are welcome.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

droidwalkey said:


> I really can't believe that nobody is talking about the lack of storage on this phone. I wanted to switch to the DNA from my s3, but to me this is a dealbreaker. Any opinions are welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The phone has been out for a few weeks. Many have talked about the lack of storage. It isn't a surprise. A lot of people have gotten over it since it's old news at this point. If you absolutely need to have more than 16gb onboard storage, don't get this phone. Nothing more to say.


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

madzozs said:


> The phone has been out for a few weeks. Many have talked about the lack of storage. It isn't a surprise. A lot of people have gotten over it since it's old news at this point. If you absolutely need to have more than 16gb onboard storage, don't get this phone. Nothing more to say.


What are the reasons for needing more than 16 gb? There's ways you can do everything without the memory: music can be streamed from Google play music, photos can be dropbox-ed or other cloud programs, tons of movie apps or ways to stream films. Idk, I'm not knocking anyone or trolling, I know some people have their reasons for liking storage more than cloud based programs... I just think in today's day and age there's a lot you can do to work around the 16gb. I can't wait for my DNA. I have had the s3 and loved it. Have a 16gb with 8gb sd card. But I stream everything lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Moto broke Adobe flash when they gave the razr ICS. I use Web portals at work on our intranet and need flash... I did get pretty damn lucky though 

sent from my thumbs...


----------



## sn1p3r6992 (Jan 12, 2012)

ballisticn8 said:


> Verizon is sending me a DNA to replace my G-Nex. Very excited to boot it up and check out the screen. Gotta admit I am going to miss AOSP and twice the storage though, why HTC is only including 16 gigs, 11 of it accessible to the user is beyond me. Battery life comments make me feel a lot better about getting the DNA, should be getting it next week.


I am blown away by the battery life. I was used to the gnex barely getting by with 10 hours if I had 1-2 hours screen on time. Now.... Oh god. I get home from 9 hour shift of using my phone heavily and I don't have to plug it in untill I go to bed. It may not be razrmaxx status but its damn good from what I am used to and suits my needs perfectly.


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

E Sini said:


> What are the reasons for needing more than 16 gb? There's ways you can do everything without the memory: music can be streamed from Google play music, photos can be dropbox-ed or other cloud programs, tons of movie apps or ways to stream films. Idk, I'm not knocking anyone or trolling, I know some people have their reasons for liking storage more than cloud based programs... I just think in today's day and age there's a lot you can do to work around the 16gb. I can't wait for my DNA. I have had the s3 and loved it. Have a 16gb with 8gb sd card. But I stream everything lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I'm still on unlimited data and have no need for 16gb. I had a GNex and never even filled up 16 on that. I have put a few movies on the DNA, and even then I'm good with space. All my music is on google music so I stream it, or I use Pandora. I don't take a ton of pictures, and if I need to, I just back them up on my computer(normally do this at the end of every month just in case).

Some people that are stuck with the limited data could want more space because they have less streaming to do. That's about it.


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

sn1p3r6992 said:


> I am blown away by the battery life. I was used to the gnex barely getting by with 10 hours if I had 1-2 hours screen on time. Now.... Oh god. I get home from 9 hour shift of using my phone heavily and I don't have to plug it in untill I go to bed. It may not be razrmaxx status but its damn good from what I am used to and suits my needs perfectly.


Just like you, I came from the GNex and am getting great battery life. Easily get a full day with 3 hours of screen time on the DNA. It is so nice not having charger anxiety lol!


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

XPLiCiT2u said:


> Yeah, I'm stuck with my DX for a while....but I will buy Moto again if they stick to their word.....


Any chance we could get some details on the miracle you performed? :3

I would really like to get the DNA but I can't give up my unlimited...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E Sini (Mar 15, 2012)

madzozs said:


> I'm still on unlimited data and have no need for 16gb. I had a GNex and never even filled up 16 on that. I have put a few movies on the DNA, and even then I'm good with space. All my music is on google music so I stream it, or I use Pandora. I don't take a ton of pictures, and if I need to, I just back them up on my computer(normally do this at the end of every month just in case).
> 
> Some people that are stuck with the limited data could want more space because they have less streaming to do. That's about it.


That's my point, there's A few reasons why people may need more space, but that's def not the majority anymore. Idk, to each their own! Lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm split between this phone and the gs3 I have both now but the dna is stock while the gs3 is on tw jb custom rom. I feel like the gs3 is outperforming the dna with little things like scrolling and transitions. I'm not sure why that is but I love reading full Web pages with smallest text set and being able to still read everything clearly on the dna. I think this screen is holding me off from any other device right now. I do miss me that clean aosp from the nexus 4.

Droid DNA


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> Verizon is sending me a DNA to replace my G-Nex. Very excited to boot it up and check out the screen. Gotta admit I am going to miss AOSP and twice the storage though, why HTC is only including 16 gigs, 11 of it accessible to the user is beyond me. Battery life comments make me feel a lot better about getting the DNA, should be getting it next week.


How did u do this...how many replacements have u been through???!!!!

I ask this because Verizon refused to replace my wife's droid 4 for a RAZR... She uses her phone heavily for work and after dealing with a phone that ended up with an unresponsive keyboard and a phone that would freeze for hours and no removable battery I gave vzw a call.. So they said after I fake trouble shot the device with the dunce on the other line as I knew this was a hardware issue.. They said they could send a droid 4 ONLY!!! I literally spoke to 3 supervisors all spewwing me the same bs... Now because of the issue she now has a new fear of the phone doing this again even though I explained to her that it was extremely unlikely to happen with a replacement and could occur with any device

Bottom line I was forced to use an upgrade on one of my 4 lines that I was saving for the time being to get her this phone.. So I would love to know how u managed to get a phone that is double the price point of your device as a replacement

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I switched from the GNex and my battery life is pretty much double. I say that because on my Nexus I was putting in my second battery by 6pm every day (earlier if I actually used the phone...) and almost draining it by bed time. My DNA makes it until I hit the pillow which is really all I can ask for.

For some reason when I upgraded Verizon let me keep my unlimited data too... not sure how that happened. The rep even commented "Whoa. It let me leave the unlimited plan... QUICK! SIGN!" lmao


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Made the switch myself, and I could never look back. I miss the devolopment that came with the chez but for overall phone speed and battery life of almost say you really don't need to mod the DNA much. I think they are doing it more because they can then it being necessary like on the Thunderbolt or the Droid 1.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> How did u do this...how many replacements have u been through???!!!!
> 
> I ask this because Verizon refused to replace my wife's droid 4 for a RAZR... She uses her phone heavily for work and after dealing with a phone that ended up with an unresponsive keyboard and a phone that would freeze for hours and no removable battery I gave vzw a call.. So they said after I fake trouble shot the device with the dunce on the other line as I knew this was a hardware issue.. They said they could send a droid 4 ONLY!!! I literally spoke to 3 supervisors all spewwing me the same bs... Now because of the issue she now has a new fear of the phone doing this again even though I explained to her that it was extremely unlikely to happen with a replacement and could occur with any device
> 
> ...


Called up vzw after my signal kept dropping out on my nexus. Tech support trouble shooting did nothing so they sent me a replacement gnex. Replacement 1 was received and the screen had a purple tint, called up tech support, they sent out replacement 2. Replacement 2 bootlooped from Google logo to recovery screen. I was pissed that a phone was sent out like that and didn't want to deal w restoring the factory image myself so I called again, they sent out replacement #3. Replacement 3 was received and again, purple screen instead of black. Also replacement 3 power button was completely flush inside of the body of the phone. Call tech support and ask for another replacement and to have it thoroughly checked prior to being sent. Tech support offered an S3. I said sounds great, I just want something that works. He put me on hold, came back a few minutes later and said the batteries and back were back ordered. He asked if I'd accept a razr, I advised I'd prefer the Nexus for the 720 screen, larger screen, and nfc, that tech wise the razr was a downgrade. He put me back on hold and a few minutes later told me he was sending out the Droid DNA. In disbelief I asked if that was even possible and he said yes. I received the DNA and have been in love w the damn thing ever since. I still have my upgrade available, I didn't renew my contract or lose unlimited data, and I didn't pay anything to get the DNA except for having vzws total equipment coverage. The screen, battery life, phone reception, data speeds, everything is wow. Only thing I've had trouble w is adapting to half the storage I use to have. I love AOSP but sense has so many nice features to it I'm finding myself not missing the dev scene the nexus had at all.

sent from my thumbs...


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Damn that sounds like a mess!!.. I still love my nexus.. The issues u had are exactly why I don't even want to send in for a warranty replacement on my current nexus despite the fact the volume down key doesn't work... Other than that the device works great.. I'm not trying to get a refurb that has bigger issues than my original.. Looks like u earned the DNA on sheer annoyance alone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Any more battery life testimonials?

-Sent from Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Routinely get twelve plus hours with 5 to 6 hours of screen on time, all on 4g. With less screen on time and more music and podcasts I've gotten 15 hours before. Battery life compared to the galaxy nexus isn't comparable. Signal quality is much better as well.

sent from my thumbs...


----------



## WCM3 (Jul 30, 2011)

ballisticn8 said:


> Signal quality is much better as well.


I feel like this is the main reason i want to change out my nexus for a DNA..i'm tired of the terrible signal


----------



## pedromartinez1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Got DNA coming from a Nexus. I love this phone its so fast. Bought after I realized the One is not coming to Verizon.

Funny thing is is that the benchmarks on this baby isn't too far behind the next gen phones.

Will enjoy until the One comes to Verizon. if the 1 ever comes to Verizon that or the DNA Plus. I just don't want to have to wait until 1 of these phones comes out. I remember I did that in the year 2011. I kept waiting for the Droid Bionic to come out which was due to come out in April. and then it came out in September and it sucked so I figured Id get what I want now and wait for any alleged better devices come out.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## comk4ver (Feb 28, 2013)

I bet you're happy now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

Just came from a gnex to this DNA put carbon on it and its great. Hopefully support for aosp ROMs pick up more now that s off is here. I love HTC phones by design but hate sense...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------

